# Benelli or Remington



## buchwheat

Hey
What do you guys think.
Benelli Nova or Remington 870. I have a benelli nova and it is my favorite gun that i have.
:strapped:


----------



## Drew W

i've hade both and definetly perfer the benelli


----------



## buchwheat

Thats what I say, But alot of other people sat they like the 870. I go hunting with my friends and his gun always gets jamed. My other friend shoots a benelli and either of our guns have ever even jamed.
I just wanted to see what aters say about this topic :strapped: :strapped:


----------



## Nate

I have owned both, and I prefer the 870 by far. Other than the 3 1/2" capability of the Nova, it offers nothing else. Too heavy & bulky, handgrip is too thick.


----------



## buchwheat

Nate

I Live IN North Dakota.
What Do You mean By Non resident?

Was your Nova A 12 or 20 Guage.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

870 for sure! :beer:


----------



## mr.trooper

870

Why pay a butt-load more for the nova? it wont be any more reliable, and its just plain stupid lookng.


----------



## buchwheat

Why do you think it looks stupid


----------



## mr.trooper

Mainly, because the forgrip iv verry thick, and is just oddly shaped...

But then again, beauty is not the best quality to judge a gun by. The main broblem is that the 870 will be just as reliable, an cost significantly less.


----------



## duxnbux

Nova is my personal preference...the grip grows on you...


----------



## Nate

12 gauge

Read my signature line again, and think real, real hard.


----------



## strand

I also prefer the Nova. They retail for the same amount 299.00 for black synthetic and the nova only weighs from 1/2 to 3/4 of a lb more than the 870 depending upon barrel length and stock material.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

strand said:


> I also prefer the Nova. They retail for the same amount 299.00 for black synthetic and the nova only weighs from 1/2 to 3/4 of a lb more than the 870 depending upon barrel length and stock material.


So it costs a little bit more, weighs a little bit more, is somewhat less reliable and looks nasty. Why do you want one of these over the 870 again?


----------



## strand

Basically why I chose the Nova is because it fit me better. I like a bigger grip, the 870 seemed kind of small and a little uncomfortable. When I pull the 870 up to my shoulder it seems a little more clumsy than my nova. Granted the 870 looks a little better than the nova, but I purchased the gun because it is extremely reliable. I have used my gun extensively on -20 pheasant hunts to 100 degree dog trials and it has performed very well, with only one minor jam at the range due to a delayed cleaning. The 870 supermag is the exact same price as the nova, it is the express that is a little more inexpensive. I prefer the little bit of extra weight, it seems to absorb recoil a little more and is just a nicely balance gun in my opinion.

If you look close they are very similar in many ways, the nova just fits me better.


----------



## TANATA

This thread will be 50/50, I don't think the war between Nova and 870 will ever end. Go with what feels best to you, since they're going to be so close performance wise.

I have a Nova and love the thing. Never any problems and I like the looks compared to the 870. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

No question........... the 870


----------



## wiscan22

Remington 870 hands down..... made in America by American workers!

Kinda brings a new meaning to nonresident now don't it?


----------



## fd59

I have an 870 Express Mag. for the past 15 years. The until recently it was the only 12ga gun I had used for waterfowl hunting. I initially got this gun because we were forced to go to steel shot and I was not about to put steel shot through my 20ga sxs. The 870 was the cheapest 12ga gun I could get at the time. Approx. 5 years ago I purchased the Remington "Full Steel or Lead" choke for it. That has got to be the best choke for waterfowl. Over the years I have used my 870 as a boat paddle, ice pick, etc. and it has never failed to fire except once (I let water get in the receiver on a day when the temp. was in the lower teens) all I had to do was give a good "jerk" on the trigger to fire it once and she was good as new. To say the least, I LOVE my 870.

That being said, 
This year I was handed a deal I could not pass up - A Nova (Camo) pump plus cash for a Browning BPS Pump I had that I hated.
Well, I let a friend, who was without a duck gun, use my 870 this year, and I used the Nova. 
So, here is my take on the Nova.
I like it, BUT it must be maintained to be reliable. On the third time out the Nova started having trouble ejecting the hulls. The ejector hook would come loose and the hull would not out all the way or the ejector hood would not latch on to the rim of the hull to bring it out at all. I was able to remedy the problem by cleaning the gun after every use, especially the area of the where the shell sits in the chamber and the guide for the ejector hook is. After that the Nova proved to be extremely reliable and I do liike the way it feels. However, I cannot say I like the Nova better than my 870 bacause I still have not used the Nova as much as the 870.

Finally,
My impression is that the NOVA is a GREAT waterfowl gun, but the 870 is a GREAT GUN period and the 870 will most likely outlast the NOVA.

BTW, the 870 has been treated like a bastard child since the day I got it, only cleaned once a year, and it still fires every time and ejects the shell every time.

Hope this helps.

Mack


----------



## SniperPride

Remington 870 is what you want, Benelli is good, but when you are talking about a pump, you want the uber 870. The Nova is...well to put it nicely...yuck. If we were talking about a Benelli semi-auto I would say definitly the Benelli.

And MT I think we actually agree on somthing :wink:

ps. I own an 870 super magnum synthetic stock with ported barrel and 10 round magazine :strapped:


----------



## sansdetour

For me !!! wen you talk pump action shotgun you dont have to pay for Benelli nova to get what you expect from a good pump shotgun
but wen autoloder is the question !!! Binelli all the way!!!


----------



## cbass

it's hard to compare a cadillac to a rusted out res runner :lol: 
870........


----------



## weedlayer

After months and months of research and looking / touching I made my decision last week, I was torn between the 870 mag and the Benelli Nova.

I chose the Nova because of what you get for the money:

3-1/2 capability
3 choke tubes and wrench
full camo
"red glow" end bead
single shell eject option

I have not shot it yet.......


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4

My dad gave me an 870 and Wow it was cool because it was my first gun...It worked.....It jammed a couple of time to....It looked old and worn out...but my dad gave it to me and it was my first gun....

Reading these forums discussing the Nova and the 870 I have noticed people who embrace the 870 seem to hate the Nova...

And those who Love the Nova are grinning ear to ear enjoying there new gun.....

Just an observation....

Today I enjoy my new Nova...I don't hate the 870....I am fond of it because I My father introduced me into hunting with it.....but Today I prefer a modern design that employs modern design and performance....


----------



## DuckBuster

NOVA..... :lame: 870..... :thumb: Use it as a boat oar and she keeps on kickin'! :wink:


----------



## Chris Schulz

NO gun will ever outlast the 870 HANDS DOWN! 870 all the way


----------



## Bore.224

I looked at a Nova at a local gun shop, it was cheap in price and feel but I guess that does not make it a bad gun!


----------



## dlip

Even if I am off on the numbers a little bit, 9,000,000 owners should say something. Some people like the nova, and whatever floats their boat is fine with me. But IMO, there is not a better pump made or ever was made than the remington 870. Yes, that goes for the model 12. It was a great gun, but the 870 has proven too much.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay

I've been lugging an 870 around since 1963...I see no reason to ever change.


----------



## doveduster77

buchwheat said:


> Hey
> What do you guys think.
> Benelli Nova or Remington 870. I have a benelli nova and it is my favorite gun that i have.
> :strapped:


i would go with the benelli if you want to keep the gun for a long time because the nova is way more reliable and will withstand almost any weather conditions.the 870 isn't even close to that good of a gun.


----------



## stevepike

I own both (870 wingmaster and Nova). I am batting 1000 with the NOVA and a little less with the 870, OK a lot less 

I actually just got the Nova last week and have only shot at 2 birds, 1 hun and a woodie and got both. Otherwise just shot patterning and testing operation.

I was looking for a 3 1/2", not a Nova in particular. The gun does feel a bit heavier than the 870 but feels right when shouldering and firing.

So far love them both but after using a 1967 wingmaster for many, many years second hand, then getting a new one in 88 and using for the last 17 yrs with only an extractor replacement (after thousands of rounds) I would have to give the slight nod to the 870 WINGMASTER not the express)


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

I have the 870 wingmaster that can handle 3 1/2 and i love that gun. I have shot a Nova a bunch of times, and had the chance to buy one for a hundred bucks, but passed it up because i think nothing can beat me wingmaster as i'm talking about a pump. But like others have said, if i were to get a semi i would go beneli. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements

How could you even think of Benelli being a bad gun nothing is wrong with it you can submerge it in water and shoot right away the can withstand more weather they're a real duck hunters gun. Very relibal to that cheap rem.870

Benelli by far I have 2 a max-4-hd and synthetic pretty guns i have an old rem.870 that needs to be dusted off it's a easy breaking shell jamming gun.


----------



## dlip

I think you should take this advice seriously when he figures out how to spell 'Army' correctly.


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements

You should probably get facts before you go talking stuff about me It's Benelli Armi not Army since it's Italian thats how they spell Armi-not Army look on a Benelli barrel it say Benelli Armi-Go and by one instead of that junk Rem. you got there. Also in a lot of cheap gun places or guns section like wal-mart or fleet farm they have cheap or crappy guns like Mossberg...So why do they have Rem. up there because they're a cheaper lower quality gun. IN fact Rem. Guns are using lower quality materials so they can compete with the lower end guns like Mossberg...One thing I give credit to Remington I like there shotgun shells I use Remington Sportsman or Nitro-Steel


----------



## dlip

I should have known better than to post something with sarcasm, because over the internet, nobody can interpret emotions accurately. I appologize for upsetting you as that was not my plan. Name one actual advantage that the Nova has over the 870 that isn't purely opinion. I can not name any for the 870 over the Nova. I have no problem admitting that. The reasons they have 870's and mossbergs, and most other lower priced guns at these large chain stores is because they know they will sell. Like I said in my original post, there has been over 5,000,000 870's made, they've been around I know for atleast 40 years. That there is called a TRACK RECORD. How many mossbergs have you owned. I hope you have owned at least one to be calling them cheap and crappy. I can tell just by what you are typing, is that you have no real knowledge of these firearms, and that you are basing it all off of opinion and what you read on these forums. What you are doing is stating opinions and calling them facts. Pure ignorance. You can call my gun whatever you want, but until you have had nearly 20 thousand rounds through any of your benellis, keep your childish opinions to yourself.



> You should probably get facts before you go talking stuff about me It's Benelli Armi not Army since it's Italian thats how they spell Armi-not Army look on a Benelli barrel it say Benelli Armi-Go and by one instead of that junk Rem. you got there. Also in a lot of cheap gun places or guns section like wal-mart or fleet farm they have cheap or crappy guns like Mossberg...So why do they have Rem. up there because they're a cheaper lower quality gun. IN fact Rem. Guns are using lower quality materials so they can compete with the lower end guns like Mossberg...One thing I give credit to Remington I like there shotgun shells I use Remington Sportsman or Nitro-Steel


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

Have you ever owned a mossberg?. A friends experience doesn't count.


----------



## Gohon

I've owned several Mossberg shotguns in the past but not now. Just gave my son-in-law the only one I had left just last year, a model 500 with three barrels. I never once had a problem with any of the Mossbergs I owned. They kind of remind me of the old Dodge truck of the 60's. One butt ugly truck that only your Uncle would drive but oddly enough it was the one truck that never broke down. Presently I have three Remingtons. One a 12 gauge 870 Wing Master that my Dad bought in 1957, a 870 20 gauge Express and a Model 1100 12 gauge. As with the Mossbergs, none of these Remingtons has as much as hiccuped since the day they were bought. I've never even held a Benelli in my hands but since perfection can only reach 100%, I don't see how the Benelli can out perform something that is 100% reliable. On the other hand maybe the Benelli is a excellent gun and everyone is trying to compare apples to apples of the same flavor....


----------

